# Southern Illinois Lease needs serious hunters,,,Johnson County



## z71mathewsman (Jan 6, 2012)

As of this moment I have 2 openings on my farm in Johnson County,Ill. 450 acres,,,corn and soybeans. 5 members total,,,$1200 per member,,,,$600 due March 15th the rest due Sept 1st.Deposit is non refundable.Not asking the farmer for your money back.I will try and replace you with someone else,but thats not a guarantee. I got all bow rights and ONLY 1ST SHOTGUN SEASON. For more info call me,dont PM me <<<SERIOUS HUNTERS ONLY,,,,Dont mean to be rude but,,,,,,If you cant go this year,or have to ask your wife PLEASE dont contact me.This is world class hunting,its expensive,NO DREAMERS.Thanks Randy  678-563-7183,,Cell is 770-375-0865


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 8, 2012)

That is really not expensive!

Compare it to a outfitter hunt and it looks better and better.

My guess is these spots will go fast!


----------



## doublecc27 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have always hunted Ky how does the license system work for bow and gun season price avail etc.. thanks


----------



## volway (Jan 8, 2012)

doublecc27 said:


> I have always hunted Ky how does the license system work for bow and gun season price avail etc.. thanks



There was over 30,000 non-resident archery tags left over this yr so you shouldn't have any problem getting one next year either,they cost around $480,then you have to buy a gun tag as well for the same price.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Jan 8, 2012)

Shotgun tag is $300 and Muzzleloader $250,,but I warn you,when you cross over the Ohio River your in a whole different ball game.


----------



## doublecc27 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yea I'm really debating on crossing over lol how have y'all done on This lease in the past few years


----------



## z71mathewsman (Jan 8, 2012)

*Lease,,,,*

We havent killed anything huge on the lease in last couple years.We mainly bowhunt it,,,see 140 to 160 class bucks pretty often,but out of bow range.One member missed a 170 class with shotgun last month.We took 10 does this year with bow.Everyone has seen at least a 140 class during bow season.


----------



## dmedd (Jan 11, 2012)

z71mathewsman said:


> Shotgun tag is $300 and Muzzleloader $250,,but I warn you,when you cross over the Ohio River your in a whole different ball game.



I agree 100%! If you have never hunted on that side of the river, it must be experienced to believe!


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jan 12, 2012)

z71mathewsman said:


> I got all bow rights and ONLY 1ST SHOTGUN SEASON.
> 
> How many days of hunting would that equate to?


----------



## z71mathewsman (Jan 12, 2012)

*Illinois,,,,*

Well,,Bow season starts Oct 1st till first shotgun weekend which is usually third friday of Nov,you need to check the dates on Illinois DNR,closes I think Jan 15th weekend.This lease gives you the option to bowhunt and shotgun hunt for $1200.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Jan 13, 2012)

Couple of trail cam vids from the farm.These bucks are still alive as far as I know.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 13, 2012)

Great looking farm... how many funnels can find on that map!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey Z71, do you still have openings?


----------



## z71mathewsman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Illinois,,,,*

Still waiting on the guys that hunted this lease last year to give me a answer.


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Jan 27, 2012)

Im with you Jim Boyd, That is pinch point Heaven.


----------



## buckshed (Feb 9, 2012)

Im very interested....please let me know if an opening is left


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Illinois,,,,*

Im headed up to this farm friday March 16th to show to a couple of guys.If anyone is interested in seeing this farm please contact me before then and lets talk about it.

Thanks,,,, Randy


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey randy I got your vm and returned it this morning. Ttys


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 11, 2012)

Alright guys,,,I will be on this farm this Friday at day break,if your intrested,give me a call and let me know before Thursday,,Thanks Randy


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 13, 2012)

678-563-7183


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 27, 2012)

Still have 3 opening guys


----------



## z71mathewsman (May 8, 2012)

*Illinois Lease,,,,*

3 spots left


----------



## z71mathewsman (Jul 3, 2012)

If you havent booked a hunt this year look at this lease.Gun and bow for $1200.


----------

